# Biketour fränkische



## 0815p (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo
Hat jemand lust am samstag ne tour in der fränkischen zu fahren??
Starte so um 10.00 uhr in behringersmühle.
gruss metzi


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Januar 2007)

wie sieht die tour aus ich(15) und nen kumpel(15) würden vltl mit fahren kommt auf die tour drauf an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2007)

Wie die tour aussieht?? na voller schlamm denk ich(39) mal 
Starte in behringersmühle dann auf trail nach tüchersfeld, weider übers pferdeloch nach weidmannsgeses, dann strasse nach pottenstein auf die hochebene, auf trail runder ins mariental auf trails ins püttlachtal, rauf nach elbersberg usw usw, kommt aufs wetter an, wenns pisst keine lust


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Januar 2007)

wir kommen aus pegnitz hmm wie weit is es nach beringersmühl?


----------



## Riddick (11. Januar 2007)

Wenn man surfen kann, sollte man auch 'nen Routenplaner aufrufen können.  Sind ca. 20 km.


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Wenn man surfen kann, sollte man auch 'nen Routenplaner aufrufen können.  Sind ca. 20 km.


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Januar 2007)

stimmt eigentlich  
hmm mal mit meinem kumpel drüber reden


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Januar 2007)

wo trifft man sich in behringersmühle?


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. Januar 2007)

Hi zusammen,

komme aus Erlangen, bin aber leider zur Zeit krank   . Für das We drauf hab ich mir aber fest vorgenommen aufs Bike zu steigen, vielleicht lässt sich da ja was planen??   

Thomas


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Januar 2007)

für morgen klappts bei mir auch nicht die woche drauf gehts bei mir auch wäre supi


----------



## fschott (12. Januar 2007)

Hi,
wie viele Km und HM sind dass denn in etwa...
Ich(24) würde gern mitfahren, bin aber momentan nicht so fit, weil ich erst ne Verletzungsbedingte Pause hitner mir hab....

MfG Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2007)

fschott schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie viele Km und HM sind dass denn in etwa...
> Ich(24) würde gern mitfahren, bin aber momentan nicht so fit, weil ich erst ne Verletzungsbedingte Pause hitner mir hab....
> 
> MfG Flo



ca 30 km und  600-800hm.


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Januar 2007)

Nächstes WE wäre ich evtl. auch dabei. 

M.


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Januar 2007)

ich (37) könnte mir auch vorstellen mal dabei zu sein. und zwar aus überzeugung. wie weit ist das und von wo fahren wir los? bei regen keine lust. schlamm ist bäh. vielleicht bin ich aber auch krank, dann komm ich net mit (wegen mutti).

humpf.


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Januar 2007)

Mensch Heiner, schon wieder ne Erkältung? Wie damals in Siena, da warste auch flachgelegen - und das bei den Preisen für die Oper.  

Aber ne Tour wäre trotzdem aml wieder nett!

Gruß M. (argot)


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Januar 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Mensch Heiner, schon wieder ne Erkältung? Wie damals in Siena, da warste auch flachgelegen - und das bei den Preisen für die Oper.
> 
> Aber ne Tour wäre trotzdem aml wieder nett!
> 
> Gruß M. (argot)


 
du liebe güte, elsbeth!

war das nicht günther und zwar in verona? damals war es so ******** heiss, daß bei meiner gitti die künstlichen fingernägel nich kleben wollten. und jetzt auch noch der mist mit dem blinker! ich fahr nie mehr nach pisa.

hör mir blos mit den opernpreisen auf. ich könnt' dir was erzählen! neulich bei idomeneo, ich wollte gerade mein vesper auspacken ... ach, lassen wir das.

ok. also tour. bin dabei. wann, wo, wie, warum?
schlamm ist immernoch bäh!

gerlinde


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Januar 2007)

da kyrill heute die welt untergehen lässt wird eine biketour am WE wohl eher einer aufräumaktion bzw. einem hindernisparcours gleichen. also leute, fichtenmoped, helm, schutzbrille, arbeitshandschuhe und kevlarhose nicht vergessen.

TIMBER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (18. Januar 2007)

werd am samstag die seilwinde ans bike hängen


----------

